# XI Archery Question



## Elk hunter (Apr 29, 2005)

*Xi*

If memory serves me, the bow you are thinking of was a Velocity Extreme. I'm not sure of the year but somewhere around 1996.


----------



## gonecribbin (Dec 19, 2004)

*legacy*

could it be the Legacy????


----------



## Nga. (Aug 19, 2005)

*Flatliner and Legacy*

The Flatliner had the VFT look and a hard extreme cam and was short axle to axle. The Legacy was the same bow but longer axle to axle for more a finger shoooters bow but the limbs were more up right. 1994 was the year for this make if I'm not mistaking.


----------



## MrWapiti (Aug 18, 2005)

I currently have a XI Flatliner it is a couple of years older than the bow I am speaking of. The Flatliner I have has a generous 38" a-a and a 7 5/8" BH. I was just remembering the bow that XI came out with in 1996. It was the one that the first gentleman said...the Velocity Extreme. But after looking at the specs on it I am not happy with the Brace Height. Thanks for your responses.


----------



## xibowhunter (Mar 18, 2003)

after the velocity extreme they came out with a single cam bow ,(sorry but i don't remember the name),just before they went under thr first time.then they came back with the internet only sale of another single cam bow,then they went belly up again! by the way i have a velocity extreme ,pm me if your interested.


----------



## jkunik (Sep 15, 2011)

Hi everyone. I have a question about an xi compound bow that I've been hunting with for the past 8 years. It's an xi Omega. Not sure when this was made nor do I know
anything about xi archery. Any information on this bow or the company would be appreciated. Thanks!!


----------



## BowhntrOma (Jul 27, 2006)

XI bows were really ahead of their time. The last speed bow they put out was a parallel limbed bow with radical cams called the Velocity Extreme. It was not that much different than the X-force or Monster.


----------



## postman99 (May 9, 2008)

the bow that came out after the velocity extreme was the Force one. it was one cam on the same limbs and riser as the velocity extreme and was 75 % letoff


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

In 96 my velocity extreme was shooting 320+ fps and that was over 5 gr/lb

I can still get you a new Velocity Extreme....at a really good price


----------



## Hogalator (Oct 4, 2011)

MrWapiti said:


> Can anyone tell me what the last production bow was named that XI made a few years back? I know it had very radical cams and was one of the first to have verticle limb technology?


There were (2). Xi Velocity V Max was the first and is what Myles Keller was pictured with. The Cams were too Hard so they developed the Cyber Cam. The Velocity Cyber Cam was one of my favorites. Very easy to be accurate with and with the pre curved limbs there is not much of any vibration. You could also change out the Modules and have 80% let-off. The problem was that it was loud and nothing seemed to tone it down.
X - Xi Dealer & always a supporter


----------



## Hogalator (Oct 4, 2011)

I would be very interested in another Velocity X-treme (Had to sell mine). 40-50# dw wt or 50-60#. 30" dw length but I have Modules if you don't have one that length

Thanks, Bruce


----------



## Travis Shaw (Feb 28, 2011)

I had a xi legacy that I shoot the heck out of actually went through two pairs of limbs but liked the bow. I also had a nemisius I believe I got that in 96 and it seemed like they fixed they limb issues and I really enjoyed that bow


----------

